# Cardarine & cancer



## fk1992 (May 16, 2018)

Orderered some cardarine 20mg capsules, that i was suppose to run along with my tren cycle. But came over that it was highly carcinogenic to certain organs. Is this true? Would it mather much at like 10mg ed for a month or 2?


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

Cardarine has a strong link to tumourous growth on the liver in rat studies - no evidence in humans yet BUT that's because there was no human trials as the evidence in rodents was too damning. That being said risk can be minimised (but not mitigated) by reducing dose & exposure - and also only using it when you can actually benifit from it; which brings me to my next point....

Running cardarine with tren is pointless - it will not offset the endurance impacts of tren. Cardarine improves endurance by increasing the ration of fat:glycogen used during aerobic work meaning you can go longer before bonking/dropping performance due to low energy availability. Tren impedes endurance through a few routes but primarily by bronchio-constriction IE reducing the amount of oxygen you can absorb via breathing. Fat requires significant amounts of oxygen to be metabolised - you can increase the fat:glycogen ratio all you want but if you can't get the oxygen to the muscle it's not going to do anything.

Some people use singulair (a bronchio-dilator) to offset the impact of tren however this comes with its own issues. If you want to maintain endurance use something other than tren tbh


----------



## fk1992 (May 16, 2018)

Oki thx for a long answer, i mostly looked at this because it said it has an anti inflamatory effect, and tren is causing inflammation. I got a disease called chrons disease a little while after my first tren cycle 9 years ago, and been wondering if that could be the cause of triggering it. Luckily i got rid of it, due to discovering the diseaae early and get meds for it.


----------



## smithrunnel (6 mo ago)

A major concern surrounding Cardarine is the potential side effects associated with its use. In the early days practice, research determined that Cardarine could cause cancer to rapidly develop in mice and rats if taken in doses of 1.4 mg per pound (3 mg per kilogram) of body weight per day.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Fvck that (he says whilst smoking and drinking)


----------



## 75013 (Feb 22, 2017)

fk1992 said:


> Oki thx for a long answer, i mostly looked at this because it said it has an anti inflamatory effect, and tren is causing inflammation. I got a disease called chrons disease a little while after my first tren cycle 9 years ago, and been wondering if that could be the cause of triggering it. Luckily i got rid of it, due to discovering the diseaae early and get meds for it.


If you want anti inflammatory try cherry active and boron 9mg daily (piping Rock are decent). Both have human research showing decent anti inflammatory effects and they don't cause cancer!


----------



## Dar ren (Jul 11, 2021)

I researched cardarine before buying some, then I researched more before using it.
There does seem to be a misconception that the doses used test circumstances were a little on the high side but that isn’t even relevant. 

What isn’t explained very well is that when people mention “cancer” were not just talking about the chance of a cancerous growth appearing, we’re talking about the increased sites of which growths will grow as a result of GW 501516.
For example growths didn’t just occur in one part of the body of the rat, they grew aggressively in a lot of places at once! Tongue, lungs etc, etc! 

The effects of Cardarine aren’t incredible but I definitely wouldn’t run the risk of using an untested drug.

As the drugs are untested and on the rise amongst people like ourselves there is a presumption that in 5 years time we will start to see what effect Cardarine has on human skin tissue.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

I used at 10mg per day for 60 days and it gave a noticeable boost with cardio, endurance etc.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

smithrunnel said:


> A major concern surrounding Cardarine is the potential side effects associated with its use. In the early days practice, research determined that Cardarine could cause cancer to rapidly develop in mice and rats if taken in doses of 1.4 mg per pound (3 mg per kilogram) of body weight per day.


You need to factor in the HED so people don't say "well that's a massive dose"

And it was found to cause growths at all doses. All


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Dar ren said:


> I researched cardarine before buying some, then I researched more before using it.
> There does seem to be a misconception that the doses used test circumstances were a little on the high side but that isn’t even relevant.
> 
> What isn’t explained very well is that when people mention “cancer” were not just talking about the chance of a cancerous growth appearing, we’re talking about the increased sites of which growths will grow as a result of GW 501516.
> ...


Only people that don't understand a K value and HED claim the dose was high. And it was all doses. 
The Human Equivalent Dose is not that far from the doses in the rats, which, again, all showed growths.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

When losing bodyfat or improving endurance for a gym rat is in the same discussion as cancer, you really have to ask, just how little faith do you have in your own capabilities?


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

swole troll said:


> When losing bodyfat or improving endurance for a gym rat is in the same discussion as cancer, you really have to ask, just how little faith do you have in your own capabilities?


We love in the drug taking world now. Why make an effort when you can take a drug that won't do it either?
Mental


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Skittlez said:


> Anyone at 30% bf can get down to single digits in 12 months natty with a sensible diet and cardio/weight training


"Sensible" doesn't apply to most people now.

Sensible would be not getting to where a third or more of your body is fat. But hey ho


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Skittlez said:


> Some people let themselves go then turn to fat burners lol


"Most" people


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Skittlez said:


> We live in a time of indulgence and most can’t find a balance


Indulgence is fine.
It's the rampant celebration of stupidity that's accompanying it that's the issue. While also trying to act like they know best and know everything.
Too many coddled people.

Most people would never be able to admit that there are people better than, smarter than or more skilled or knowledgeable than them, in pretty much every area. Hell for most of the population it'll be in absolutely every area😂

Would argue quantum mechanics with a tenured physicist without even being able to spell quantum mechanics.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Skittlez said:


> Simon come on bruv I ain’t no educated guy I’m a simple stoner and when I’m stoned I can’t be bothered to read all that!


It says go get some snacks you tool!

Something chewy and something crunchy.


----------



## AnabelleSparks (5 mo ago)

Hi there! There is some evidence that Cardarine may be carcinogenic, but it is unclear how much of a risk it poses. If you are concerned about the potential risks, you may consider avoiding Cardarine or limiting your exposure to it. I would recommend doing more research on the matter and consulting with a doctor or medical professional before taking anything. It's surprising sometimes how much information you can find on the internet. For instance, recently, I discovered that Fenbendazole - a deworming drug, is being used for specific cancer treatments (fenbendazole.org).


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

AnabelleSparks said:


> Hi there! There is some evidence that Cardarine may be carcinogenic, but it is unclear how much of a risk it poses. If you are concerned about the potential risks, you may consider avoiding Cardarine or limiting your exposure to it.


This is such a formal generic answer. In other news there is some evidence to say donner kebabs can cause the shits in some people. Although there is a chance it is hereditary, as it is said to go through your jeans. If you are concerned about the potential risks of shitting yourself then you may consider avoiding donner kebabs


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

PaulNe said:


> This is such a formal generic answer. In other news there is some evidence to say donner kebabs can cause the shits in some people. Although there is a chance it is hereditary, as it is said to go through your *jeans*. If you are concerned about the potential risks of shitting yourself then you may consider avoiding donner kebabs


Your supposed to take your jeans off first mate


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

That Tony huge idiot just posted about using it for 21 years. Considering the amount of things that already may give me cancer I'll give this a miss and push my cardio harder


----------



## zackharry (5 mo ago)

Uptonogood said:


> Cardarine has a strong link to tumourous growth on the liver in rat studies - no evidence in humans yet BUT that's because there was no human trials as the evidence in rodents was too damning. That being said risk can be minimised (but not mitigated) by reducing dose & exposure - and also only using it when you can actually benifit from it; which brings me to my next point....
> 
> Running cardarine with tren is pointless - it will not offset the endurance impacts of tren. Cardarine improves endurance by increasing the ration of fat:glycogen used during aerobic work meaning you can go longer before bonking/dropping performance due to low energy availability. Tren impedes endurance through a few routes but primarily by bronchio-constriction IE reducing the amount of oxygen you can absorb via breathing. Fat requires significant amounts of oxygen to be metabolised - you can increase the fat:glycogen ratio all you want but if you can't get the oxygen to the muscle it's not going to do anything. abortion pills in dubai
> 
> Some people use singulair (a bronchio-dilator) to offset the impact of tren however this comes with its own issues. If you want to maintain endurance use something other than tren tbh


seems very informative


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

FYI I read about the comparative dose between the rodent studies and the equivalent in a human and it would be similar to us taking 50mg per day for 2/3 of our life.


----------



## Harry Axe Wound (Jul 1, 2013)

Werent the rats being used chosen specifically because of their predisposition to cancer too?


----------

